# grinder match up



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i own a silvia v3 wondering if the vario works well with them. i drink milk based drink mostly thanks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome back mate, here we go again. Haha still not got a grinder then?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

mate av been gtn pre ground from local shop nt as good i know but. been absoloutly busy as hell with work and uni stuff and nt in house much so havnt had a second litterally to look. really need to sort one soon really miss my rave stuff that i had ... aarrrgghh


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

There's been a few for sale lately. All depends what you want and your budget.

I'd say

1 eureka Mignon

2 vario

3 MC2

In that order, any of these grinders would pair with your machine and get you started. The first 2 will probably be a couple of steps better than the MC2


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would suggest, given the many stories of woe that abound about the home Vario to not bother with one of those at all and get something far more robust, you have had all this advice previously. What is your current budget for a grinder?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^ditto


----------

